# Histiocytoma



## epecorin (Jul 4, 2015)

Our dog, Woody had a Hystiocytoma. We were very, very concerned because our previous Vizsla, Zeke, passed away from Mast Cell cancer at 3 1/2 years old and it presented the same way as a hystiocytoma. In fact, we were told by the vet that Zeke had a hystiocytoma. We had Woody's hystio aspirated and we we were told it was, in fact, a histocytoma and not mast cell. I was still concerned because I was told there was nothing I could do and that it would get pretty ugly before it would go away. I could not find any pictures on line that showed the progression, so I documented it my self. I hope this will help other Vizsla owners feel at ease if their dog gets a hystiocytoma. Woody's histiocytoma has completely gone away. The first picture was March 20 and the last was May 22.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you for that. It's good to have there for future searchers to find.


What is the time frame of the pictures?


----------



## epecorin (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm sorry. I should have said that. The first picture was March 20. The last was May 22.


----------



## omartos (6 mo ago)

hi there. did it ever come back?


----------



## Gana (6 mo ago)

Hello there, 
Thank you for your post. Was your dog licking a Hystiocytoma? My puppy is keep licking it and looking mushy and wet. I am so concerned about.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Gana said:


> Hello there,
> Thank you for your post. Was your dog licking a Hystiocytoma? My puppy is keep licking it and looking mushy and wet. I am so concerned about.


If you dog is constantly licking it. It could be a hot spot or a lick granuloma.


----------

